# Essential Pedals



## Ballsy (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a Traynor YGL1 I use for my Strat HSS and PRS Mira. I want to get pedals useful for blues and rock. What would be the essentials I would need? My budget is not unlimited but I don't mind spending for decent quality.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I would recommend a Marshall in a box. Wampler Plexi Drive Deluxe or my favourite which is an OCD v1. I've tried different versions of the OCD but the v1 is super special IMO. Sounds like an amp. The Wampler is a very close second plus it includes a Tube Screamer type boost. Awesome pedal and VERY handy. I just can't give up my OCD v1. 

Otherwise, there are so many choices out there, it can be mind-boggling. My next purchase is Rocket Pedals Tim Pierce OD.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I only own two pedals. I've had more but these two stick around. I mostly play the blues with SG's and Strats. These work well with both and with many different amps at jams and at home.

Boss Blues Driver BD-2
Korg Pitchblack Poly tuner


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Most compressors can do double duty as both compressor and clean booster for overdriving the amp (when compression is turned down and volume is turned up). I don't know that they are "essential", but they sure can be handy. If you play rhythm a lot, they are even handier, primarily for being able to strum away, knowing that you won't overshadow the singer.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Essential for blues genre:

(In my opinion, feel free to disagree)
(In no particular order)

Overdrive, maybe two
Clean Boost
Drive boost
Uni-Vibe
Leslie
Wah

Pedals to leave out of your rig:
(Again my opinion)

Chorus
Phaser
Flange
Delay
Any and all amp sims
Anything digital whatsoever
Compression (unless used as a clean boost and actual compression levels are kept to a minimum)


----------



## Ballsy (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone, knowing little about pedals except maybe wah and fuzz, this helps a lot. The choice out there is overwhelming!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I use a YGL1 with the band, here's my essentials...



The only thing that has changed is the compressor, Mooer Yellow comp to an Xotic SP.
That was only because I built a board for the other guitarist and put it on there.

The Gain Changer is worth every penny, imo. 
I use it as a low gain, but it will do mid gain easily.

The Gristle King has an independant boost, pairs well with the GC.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The question is pretty wide, perhaps too much. You've got to think about what you want to do with them. There are broad classes of pedals, like gain pedals and mod pedals, and there are separate analog pedals and programmable digital pedals / pedalboards. Way to many options to say "these 5 are essential", IMO. Well, except a good tuner - that's essential. 

There's also this string to look at http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?69976-New-to-this-stuff!

Rock, blues, country, whatever. I wouldn't let the type of music you play dictate the kinds of sounds you want to hear. The only rule is: there are no rules.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Why not get a Line 6 POD HD500 or something similar and be done with it?

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/ampl...lti-effects-processor?rNtt=line 6 pod&index=1


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Essential pedals for blues and rock for me are: wah, od, fuzz, delay. Add in a tuner as that's essential for any pedalboard.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

For rock and blues, I'd go with an overdrive pedal, a wah and a delay. Brands vary, but you can always start with vanilla pedals and work your way up to boutique stuff if you decide that's the right avenue for you.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I would suggest a tuner. If your guitar is not in tune, it doesn't matter much what other effects pedals you have and use, it will sound like shyte.

For me, Essential = Tuner.


----------



## Ballsy (Mar 9, 2015)

grumpyoldman said:


> I would suggest a tuner. If your guitar is not in tune, it doesn't matter much what other effects pedals you have and use, it will sound like shyte.
> 
> For me, Essential = Tuner.


I have a shyte-like sound at this point anyway! But a tuner couldn't hurt...

- - - Updated - - -

One more question about pedals and I can go back to lurking for a while.

are analog pedals superior in sound to digital ones?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nope, just different.

Tuner, dirt (if your amp doesnt nail it), reverb (if your amp doesnt have it or if you want more), and delay. Solo boost optional.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For me the essentials are a tuner, wah, compressor, od/dirt/fuzz, chorus, delay. A set of these will cover most of any rock/blues scenario you'll be in. Now choosing what brand for each will have to be decided by what kind of sound you want.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> For me the essentials are a tuner, wah, compressor, od/dirt/fuzz, chorus, delay. A set of these will cover most of any rock/blues scenario you'll be in. Now choosing what brand for each will have to be decided by what kind of sound you want.


With that combination of pedals I could easily play my sets.

Very practical.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Ballsy said:


> Are analog pedals superior in sound to digital ones?


Digital pedals try to emulate analog pedals. I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You left out the "audience wont know the difference" "live situation" and "capabilities of digital pedals" parts though 

My flashback X4 has a perfectly good analog delay setting. Most quality digital pedals with adjustable types do quite well enough. I had a carbon copy and a MLjr, so I have an idea of how it should sound.

To me, the comp/fuzz/chorus seems like overkill, but it depends on how authentic you need to be.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chito said:


> For me the essentials are a tuner, wah, compressor, od/dirt/fuzz, chorus, delay. A set of these will cover most of any rock/blues scenario you'll be in. Now choosing what brand for each will have to be decided by what kind of sound you want.


That would be a fairly compete set up for me too. I could, many nights, live without the wah and add a clean boost to that list, but po-TAE-to, po-TA-to. 

But it took me a while and alot of trial and error (and money spent) to get to that. If I was starting out right now, I would buy my B-board, which is an M5/expression pedal ($200), a Soulfood ($75) and the original Coolcat OD and TOD ($35/ea), all on a PT-micro ($75). That, to me, is a pretty useful set of tones for about 4 bills and change. To some guys, that's one mod pedal.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Id get a used multi effects and get to know the personality of the different effects. I'd also make a list of the top 20 guitar sounds within songs and research eat effects that person used for their achieved tone and effect. 

Starting with the end in mind. Steven covey.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Budda said:


> You left out the "audience wont know the difference" "live situation" and "capabilities of digital pedals" parts though
> 
> My flashback X4 has a perfectly good analog delay setting. Most quality digital pedals with adjustable types do quite well enough. I had a carbon copy and a MLjr, so I have an idea of how it should sound.
> 
> To me, the comp/fuzz/chorus seems like overkill, but it depends on how authentic you need to be.



I have yet to come across a good digital representation of a germanium-based fuzz pedal. In my opinion, such a digital pedal does not exist. If you want "the next best thing" over the real thing, have at it.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Essentials? I need reverb, whether it comes from my amp or a pedal. I need one or two flavours of OD. I find the Xotic BB Preamp is quite versatile. The Zendrive remains the ultimate lead pedal. The tremolo is used for a song or two once in a while but is nice to have. The delay is mostly used for glamourous 80's style solos.

This is my current board:


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

Pattste board looks about right to me. except a wah is a must!

I just picked up a Fulltone Fulldrive 3 used for about 140$, and really really dig it. 

My essentials would be;

-Tuner (I also like the Korg pitchblack)
-I recommend a drive pedal with independent boost like that Fulltone 3 I just grabbed (older fulldrives have to have the OD engaged for boost to work) Cheaper than 2 pedals
-a nice low gain pedal (I have been using the EQD Speaker Cranker and LOVE it.. simple. like one knob simple) 
-Delay (carbon Copy is great, and simple)
-'Verb 
-Tremolo 
-Wah 

If you are patient with your hunting, all of that can be had for a good price used under 500$ Keep it simple. G'luck


----------

